# Thursday night Flatties!



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

I went to Clendening to get some shad for the winter. After I got home, I thought heck why not go to Will's Creek??

the fishing was slow until after midnight. My buddy had one on prob around 10 but lost it. 

Later on he had another one on and it broke the line. He had only 20 lb test, but I think it broke because lack of working drag..... Kind of ticked me off, but hey that happens! Well, shortly after I caught one flattie. It was a nice one in my eyes. though nothing like the hogs you cat guys catch! well we were freezing because we did not dress for the weather, so my buddy decided to go sit in the truck. no more than 3 minutes after he headed up, I had a hit on one rod then on the other. A double header! got them both in. one was a channel about 22 inches and the other a flattie about the same. I went to the truck to warm up and decided I would fish a few more minutes. Glad I did! I went back and baited up. Casted out and in no more than 5 minutes had another nice flattie on. Caught one more shortly after that that was only about 20 inches long. I had some more hits after the last fish, but the cold got the better of me. I had to pack it up. Ok enough of my story? 


Measured the 2 biggest ones. Each one was 36 inches and looked exactly alike. I could not believe it. When I put them side by side they were the same. must have been brothers!  

Hey catking, now I have twins of my own!  Just not as big as the twins you caught! 


I am happy with this outing. Might be my best night for flatties as far as total size goes.
Totals: 4 flatties 1 channel. lots of hits and 2 missed/lost fish!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Sounds like a great night to me rockbass !!! It is weird getting " Twins"....Good for you !!! THE CATKING !!!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats on the flats, good to hear someone is catching something.


----------



## Baitkiller (Sep 1, 2004)

A big congrats on your Flatheads!

I take that you were using fresh Shade for baits? So how were they taking the Shad if I may ask? I was out and they were just bumping it very very lite at the Ohio River.


<><Baitkiller><>


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

I used some fresh cut shad for bait and had some hits. The Flatties however came on goldfish! oh yeah, so did the channel!


----------

